# how to know schecter's guitar genuine or fake?



## mutt (May 6, 2012)

hi...

im going to buy schecter demon 7 soon..ive try it at the strore and its nice..but i feel a bit insecure whether its genuine or not...its made in indonesia..how to identify it? btw this is the serial number N10092299 and i have no idea what are the number stands for..can anyone help? please......


----------



## Captain_Awesome (May 6, 2012)

I bought mine a week ago now and the serial number is N11072675 and it's made in Indonesia and based on where I bought it, I have no doubt that it's legit. Other than that I can't offer you any help; what colour is it?


----------



## mishabasi (May 6, 2012)

Who would copy a schecter? haha


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (May 6, 2012)

Schecter has some of their guitars manufactured in Indonesia. I know that in the US, only authorized Schecter dealers can sell new Schecters, but it might be different where you are. I'm going to guess that it's probably legit, as I haven't heard anything about Schecter copies.


----------



## mutt (May 6, 2012)

_



Captain_Awesome;2996943]I bought mine a week ago now and the serial number is N11072675 and it's made in Indonesia and based on where I bought it, I have no doubt that it's legit. Other than that I can't offer you any help; what colour is it?

Click to expand...

_

mybe yours is made in 2011...and mine(gonna be) is made in 2010?? is that correct? and the 'N' in front is referring to demon series mybe? is that make sense? satin black color..so how is it, i mean your guitar..good? bad?


----------



## mutt (May 6, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


> Schecter has some of their guitars manufactured in Indonesia. I know that in the US, only authorized Schecter dealers can sell new Schecters, but it might be different where you are. I'm going to guess that it's probably legit, as I haven't heard anything about Schecter copies.



im in malaysia...i hope so..do they sell demon series in USA? because demon series are not in their main website, its in international products


----------



## mutt (May 6, 2012)

mishabasi said:


> Who would copy a schecter? haha



why u say so?


----------



## Solodini (May 6, 2012)

mishabasi said:


> Who would copy a schecter? haha



Someone who realises that more people are likely to buy what seems like a Schecter for a 3rd of the retail price than a Gibson for half of the retail price. People will find it strange to see something worth lots go for cheaps and will likely notice the discrepancies (maybe Gibson was a bad example) but people buying a Schecter supposedly made in an Indonesian factory will be less likely to notice tell tale signs.


----------



## Zado (May 6, 2012)

mutt said:


> why u say so?


 it was supposed to sound funny,i suppose


----------



## mutt (May 6, 2012)

Solodini said:


> Someone who realises that more people are likely to buy what seems like a Schecter for a 3rd of the retail price than a Gibson for half of the retail price. People will find it strange to see something worth lots go for cheaps and will likely notice the discrepancies (maybe Gibson was a bad example) but people buying a Schecter supposedly made in an Indonesian factory will be less likely to notice tell tale signs.



can u speak simple english??? i dont get u...we're not all english people here


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 6, 2012)

Yea solodini, l2engrish


----------



## broj15 (May 6, 2012)

mutt said:


> can u speak simple english??? i dont get u...we're not all english people here


 
seems pretty simple to me


----------



## mishabasi (May 6, 2012)

mutt said:


> why u say so?



because it's like building yourself a honda kit car when you may as well go for the ferrari! I mean i love my Damian Elite 8 to death but it's no strandberg.


----------



## Solodini (May 7, 2012)

My point was just that people are less likely to notice mistakes in a copy of a cheaper guitar than a more expensive one so if you fake a cheaper guitar then more people are likely to buy it. People buying a £2000 guitar are more likely to notice what's wrong with it so you'd probably be wasting your time trying to rip off something like that.


----------



## dark_rican (Dec 23, 2013)

mutt said:


> hi...
> 
> im going to buy schecter demon 7 soon..ive try it at the strore and its nice..but i feel a bit insecure whether its genuine or not...its made in indonesia..how to identify it? btw this is the serial number N10092299 and i have no idea what are the number stands for..can anyone help? please......



I was searching this very topic on google last night after I picked up my Schecter Damien 7 from a local pawn shop. I sh*t you not, my serial number is one earlier than yours! ending in 2298.


----------

